# UJ 2010 scharz entlacken



## GrillMeister (9. August 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin besitzer eines UJ BJ2010, ab Werk Schwarz Nasslackiert.

Man kann jetzt geteilter Meinung darüber sein, ob der Lack jetzt zu weich ist oder nicht... Fakt ist; Durchschläge und Abplatzer gibt es tatsächlich keine, außer an der Kettenstrebe neben dem Tretlager. In so fern erfüllt der Lack seine eigentlich Aufgabe. 

Allerdings hat er auch Kratzer ohne Ende, wegen derer das Rad wie die letzte Prütze da steht...

Am liebsten würde ich den Rahmen einfach abbeizen und Raw lassen... Die Nähte scheinen jedoch entweder geschliffen oder sonst wie glatt gemacht worden zu sein.

Wenn die Nähte grausig aussehen, würde ich den Rahmen einfach Strahlen und neu Lackieren. Hat den dicken Nachteil, dass er in zwei Jahren vermutlich genau so aussieht wie heute...

Da man gelaugtes Alu nur sehr mühsam wieder lackierfähig bekommt, bzw. man das nach dem Lackieren nocht sehen könnte, möchte ich ungern eine Stelle zum ausprobieren beizen...

Die Frage lautet also: Wie sehen die Nähte unterm Lack aus? 

Ist es möglich ein Bild aus der Produktion unmittelbar vor dem Lackieren zu bekommen, damit ich entscheiden kann, wie ich weiter vor gehe?

Wer sonst noch irgendwelce Tipps oder Vorschläge hat; Bitte.

Grüße,

Jörch


----------



## BSChris (10. August 2012)

Lass es doch Sandstrahlen und Neu lackieren nach deinen wÃ¼nschen!?
Kostenpunkt 100-140 â¬
Wir reden ja denk ich von dem Hinterbau (die Strebe wo die Kette lang geht) ?
Wenn ja warum machst du keine Folie bzw. Machst nen Schoner herum sowie dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (11. August 2012)

Strahlen und Lackieren ist nur die zweite Wahl... Möchte eigentlich lieber RAW. Gefällt mir besser und kleine Kratzer können direkt entfernt werden.

Abplatzer hab ich vorne, hinter dem Kettenblatt direkt am Gelenk, weil sich da schon das eine oder andere mal die Kette eingezogen hat... ( War mein Fehler, da nicht sauber eingestellt. )


----------



## Raphael87 (11. August 2012)

Komplett RAW? Alu RAW ist meist nich RAW....
Auch Aluminium oxidiert sprich reagiert mit O2.
Eloxiert werden die Rahmen abschließend


----------



## GrillMeister (11. August 2012)

Raw ist häufig mit Klarlack überzogen... Geht aber auch ohne.

Warte immernoch auf Bilder der Naht unterm Lack... Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die um die größten Unebenheiten los zu werden geschliffen wurden und es unter dem Lack fürchterlich aussieht.


----------

